# race (pour les humains)



## Topie

Bonjour,
si l'on excepte un contexte de racisme, justement, peut-on encore utiliser le mot "race" pour parler des humains ? 
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Xence

Je dirais oui, si le contexte est scientifique (biologie, anthropologie...), même si la tendance est à préférer "_ethnie_", politiquement plus correct...

Simple avis.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, on emploie aussi parfois ce mot dans le sens d'_espèce_: il englobe alors l'ensemble des humains (par opposition aux chiens ou aux martiens).


----------



## arundhati

C'est une très bonne question, et d'un point de vue strictement scientifique, le mot "race" ne peut être employé pour les humains qu'en parlant... de la race humaine !
Nous appartenons à l'ordre des primates, mais nous appartenons tous à la même race.
"Ethnie" n'a vraiment aucun rapport à mon sens, puisqu'il se réfère à la notion de "peuple" qui ne peut sûrement pas s'entendre seulement en terme de caractéristiques morphologiques ou couleur de la peau.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Topie said:


> [...] peut-on encore utiliser le mot "race" pour parler des humains ?


_La race humaine_, oui (cf Arundhati).
Mais les sourcils se froncent si on évoque _les races humaines [contemporaines]_


----------



## petit-singe

On peut parler de couleurs, est-ce moins choquant?


----------



## Ploupinet

A mon avis, il y a une sorte de tabou faussement politiquement correct autour de ça : oui, l'espèce humaine est divisée en races (comme toute espèce je pense), avec chacune ses qualités et ses défauts. En tout cas d'un point de vue scientifique : mais il est vrai que la dérive étant si facile vers ce que l'on appelle (à tort à mon avis, car le terme justement prête à confusion) le racisme, on peut comprendre ce choix. Maintenant, le mot "racisme" est pour moi un abus de langage, et toutes les connotations qui lui sont associées font qu'on ne doit plus (d'où le politiquement correct...) parler de race pour l'homme. Une erreur à mon sens ! 

PS : je précise quand même que je suis un gentil mouton noyé dans son troupeau et que comme tout le monde, je ne parle pas de race pour ne pas choquer  Cependant, je reste persuadé au fond de moi-même que parler de races pour l'homme ne doit pas être pris pour une attaque


----------



## Grop

Ploupinet said:


> l'espèce humaine est divisée en races (comme toute espèce je pense), avec chacune ses qualités et ses défauts.



Ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a enseigné au lycée, en cours de biologie. Les scientifiques ne reconnaissent l'existence de races que pour certaines espèces, comme le chien ou le cheval.


----------



## Ploupinet

Là, on entre dans des débats interminables, je suis d'accord que c'est ce qu'on enseigne, mais rigoureusement parlant (par définition d'une race justement), l'homme est divisé en races


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ploupinet said:


> Là, on entre dans des débats interminables, je suis d'accord que c'est ce qu'on enseigne, mais rigoureusement parlant (par définition d'une race justement), l'homme est divisé en races


Ben... non...
L'erreur de raisonnement se trouve dans "par définition d'une race justement", quand justement _race _n'a pas de définition applicable indistinctement (voir races, espèces, sous-espèces, variétés, taxons, etc., et ce pour les plantes, les animaux, les animaux domestiques, etc.)

On peut, comme en France, parler d'_origine ethnique_ ou, comme aux USA, de _race_ - mais la différence soulignée entre les individus est celle de _traits extérieurs_ dont la variation est continue. 
Parler de _race noire, race juive_ a donc autant - ou aussi peu - de sens que de parler de race d'yeux verts, bleus, bruns - et toutes les nuances intermédiaires... 
Ça a autant de sens que de dire qu'il y a sept couleurs distinctes dans l'arc-en-ciel !


----------



## Alexisse

Si l'on veut éviter le mot "race", pourquoi ne pas dire "groupe ethnique" ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Alexisse said:


> Si l'on veut éviter le mot "race", pourquoi ne pas dire "groupe ethnique" ?


Ce n'est pas qu'on veuille l'éviter, ce mot de _race,_ c'est qu'il ne veut rien dire de précis.
_Groupe ethnique_ présente le même problème : en quoi se différencient les _groupes ethniques_ ? Par la culture ? La langue ? Les "traits extérieurs" ? L'origine géographique ? [en remontant à quelle époque ?]
Et jusqu'à quel niveau de finesse doit-on agiter le scalpel de la classification ?...


----------



## Punky Zoé

D'accord avec JDS  (pourtant il appartient à la race des poètes et moi à la races des punks ! )


----------



## Moon Palace

Je vais aussi abonder dans le sens de JDS  et ajouter ici cet article de Wiki sur la notion de "race humaine" et l'évolution de la terminologie selon les différents pays et à différentes périodes de l'histoire.


----------



## Alexisse

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous trois, mais d'un point de vue pratique il faut bien choisir un mot, dans la mesure où il arrive que l'on en ait besoin. Je pense aux cas où on veut classer les gens (p. ex., dans des questionnaires de recensement), non pas pour les exclure, mais pour déterminer les besoins de services, évaluer des risques de maladie liée précisément à l'origine ethnique, etc. Il y a aussi le cas de certains textes législatifs où sont définis des motifs de discrimination interdits. Dans ce contexte au Canada, on emploie "race" au Québec (_Charte des droits et libertés de la personne_) et "origine ethnique" en Ontario (_Code des droits de la personne_).


----------



## Ploupinet

Si on lit bien le wiki en question, et qu'on s'attarde un peu sur certains mots (en particulier http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race), le sens que j'utilise est bon aussi en réalité... Je pense qu'on est malheureusement trop conditionnés pour répondre avec une pure franchise à ce genre de choses ! 
On peut noter aussi que l'article dont tu parles, Moon Palace, est signalé comme ne précisant pas ses sources. Or on sait bien qu'un wiki peut contenir absolument n'importe quoi...  Désolé, mais ces arguments ne sont à mon avis pas pertinents ! 
JDS, tu parles de race juive : là je ne suis absolument pas d'accord. Le fait d'être juif ne définit en rien une race, tout ce qui touche à un aspect social n'est pas suffisamment objectif pour être valable. Celui d'être noir non plus, je ne vois pas pourquoi plusieurs races ne pourraient pas avoir comme caractéristique commune la couleur de peau. Il y a des différences évidentes de morphologie (et de capacités physiques ?) entre chacun d'entre nous, inutile d'essayer de le masquer : un Pigmée tout petit, un grand Norvégien blond aux yeux bleus et un Chilien de taille moyenne, trapu et au visage carré sont trois êtres humains, appartenant à la même espèce, mais à mon avis de races différentes au sens strict du terme.
Quant au fait que "race" ne veuille rien dire de précis, c'est discutable : il n'est ni plus ni moins chargé de signification que le terme "espèce". Sa signification fondamentale est simplement la division en variétés d'une espèce.
Mais bref, j'ai conscience qu'aucun de mes arguments ne peut faire changer d'avis qui que ce soit, que ce sont des convictions conditionnées depuis bien trop de temps ; simplement, je vous assure qu'en prenant un peu de recul et qu'en écartant ces êtres inhumains qui ont justement manqué de respect (pour être poli...) envers ceux de leur espèce, on peut tout à fait objectivement parler de races humaines ! 

(Cela dit je trouve cette discussion très intéressante )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Voilà ce que dit le code pénal français en matière de discriminations :
_Constitue une discrimination toute distinction opérée entre les personnes physiques à raison de leur origine, de leur sexe, de leur situation de famille, de leur grossesse, de leur apparence physique, de leur patronyme, de leur état de santé, de leur handicap, de leurs caractéristiques génétiques, de leurs moeurs, de leur orientation sexuelle, de leur âge, de leurs opinions politiques, de leurs activités syndicales, d*e leur appartenance ou de leur non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation, une race ou une religion déterminée.*_

On voit que la notion de "race" est traitée avec beaucoup de précautions dans l'expression !​


----------



## Ploupinet

Exactement !
Tiens puisqu'on parlait de Wikipedia tout à l'heure : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Gemme/race_(anthropologie_physique).
Je pense que ceci résume bien la situation de faux-semblants dans laquelle on s'empêtre avec cette notion si controversée...


----------



## Alexisse

Intéressante citation, Punky Zoé, merci ! Cet exercice de stylistique comparée entre les dispositions législatives sur la discrimination est tout à fait passionnante.


----------



## Drechuin

Alexisse said:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec vous trois, mais d'un point de vue pratique il faut bien choisir un mot, dans la mesure où il arrive que l'on en ait besoin. Je pense aux cas où on veut classer les gens (p. ex., dans des questionnaires de recensement), non pas pour les exclure, mais pour déterminer les besoins de services, évaluer des risques de maladie liée précisément à l'origine ethnique, etc.



On évite ce genre de recensement en France (pour des raisons historiques. La dernière fois que l'on a essayé, les résultats ne furent pas folichon).

La formulation de l'article de loi sur le sujet est d'ailleurs intéressante : 

I. - Il est interdit de collecter ou de traiter des données à caractère personnel qui font apparaître, directement ou indirectement, *les origines raciales ou ethniques*, les opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses ou l'appartenance syndicale des personnes, ou qui sont relatives à la santé ou à la vie sexuelle de celles-ci.
​Pas de race, mais des origines raciales.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ploupinet said:


> un Pigmée tout petit, un grand Norvégien blond aux yeux bleus et un *Chilien de taille moyenne*, trapu et au visage carré sont trois êtres humains, appartenant à la même espèce, mais à mon avis de races différentes au sens strict du terme.


Ploupinet, sérieusement - la race chilienne ?... La race norvégienne ?...
Question, alors - les Békés, caractéristiques de la Guadeloupe / Martinique, sont-ils devenus une race, après quelques siècles d'endogamie ?... Un turbo pour Darwin...!

L'introduction du lien http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Gemme/race_(anthropologie_physique) que tu cites commence par parler de "race de David", puis de "race des gens honnêtes", et finit par associer "tenir un caractère de race" à "le devoir à son origine familiale" - tout un programme, déjà largement exploité.

Mais la suite de cet article est heureusement plus sérieuse:
_On ne peut donc pas, sauf rares exceptions_ [non citées]_, définir une race d'après la présence ou l'absence de certains allèles, mais d'après la plus ou moins grande fréquence de ces allèles : il ne peut donc y avoir de frontières tranchées.  Cette *continuité *[...] oblige à introduire le concept de distance génétique_.
Et là, je suis d'accord.
Un scientifique, constatant que deux individus non jumeaux n'ont jamais les même allèles, en conclut soit qu'il n'y a qu'une seule race (la race humaine), soit que chacun de nous forme une race distincte, et que le Ploupinet n'est pas de la même race qu'un JDS - reste à établir quelle est la distance génétique qui nous sépare !
Tu la mesures comment, cette distance, pour les "races" dont tu parles - au mm ou au km ?...

Il y a autant de races que de couleurs dans l'arc-en-ciel : un spectre infini ...!


----------



## Grop

Pour reprendre les termes du code pénal cité par Zoé, je l'affirme ou non avec une indécision catégorique: JDS et Ploup appartiennent ou non, vraiment ou supposément, à des races déterminées distinctes ou identiques!


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois pas en quoi il y aurait un problème à parler de races humaines, au sens de cette définition tout au mois :


> *Race*, subst. fém.*
> II. −* _BIOL._     Subdivision de l'espèce fondée sur des caractères physiques héréditaires, représentée par une population.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/race​


Pour moi, il existe bel et bien chez les humains certains grands traits physiques (couleur de peau, forme du nez, des yeux, de la bouche...) qui définissent des ensembles distincts qu'on appelle des races, nées d'évolutions divergentes de l'espèce dans différentes régions du monde, en des temps où les populations étaient géographiquement très isolées les unes des autres. Leur compatibilité génétique leur permet certes de se croiser (ce qui est la moindre des choses au sein d'une même espèce), et il existe effectivement un _spectre infini _de physionomies, comme le dit JDS. Mais le spectre a beau être infini, le rouge n'est pas bleu, un caniche n'est pas un saint-bernard, et un Blanc n'est pas un Noir. La frontière est floue, mais elle existe.
Je trouve par contre aberrant de parler de _race juive_, puisqu'il s'agit cette fois-ci de religion et non de biologie. On peut être noir et juif ou blanc et juif, ça n'a rien à voir. Qui irait parler de _race chrétienne _?!

Je rejoins donc largement Ploupinet sur cette question, et notamment sur le fait que refuser de parler de races pour les humain relève à mon sens de la même langue de bois que celle qui fait appeler les aveugles des _non-voyants _ou les nains des _personnes de petite taille_. Il n'y a guère qu'à propos du mot _racisme _que je ne le suivrai pas, car je n'y vois aucun abus de langage. Si abus de langage il y a, c'est quand on parle de _racisme anti-jeune_, _anti-femme_, ou _anti-homosexuel_... Mais même cet emploi là est reconnu, comme le mentionne le TLFi.


----------



## Nicomon

Alexisse said:


> Il y a aussi le cas de certains textes législatifs où sont définis des motifs de discrimination interdits. Dans ce contexte au Canada, on emploie "race" au Québec (_Charte des droits et libertés de la personne_) et "origine ethnique" en Ontario (_Code des droits de la personne_).


 Euh... à ma connaissance, on emploie en fait les deux, tant au Québec qu'en Ontario.

Voici l'article 10 de la Charte:


> *Discrimination interdite.*
> 10. Toute personne a droit à la reconnaissance et à l'exercice, en pleine égalité, des droits et libertés de la personne, sans distinction, exclusion ou préférence fondée sur *la race*, la couleur, le sexe, la grossesse, l'orientation sexuelle, l'état civil, l'âge sauf dans la mesure prévue par la loi, la religion, les convictions politiques, la langue, *l'origine ethnique ou nationale*, la condition sociale, le handicap ou l'utilisation d'un moyen pour pallier ce handicap. Source


 Et ceci est copié du site de la Commission ontarienne des droits de la personne





> Aux termes du Code, toute personne a le droit de vivre à l’abri de la discrimination et du *harcèlement racial*. Personne ne doit être traité différemment en raison de *sa race *ou d’un autre motif connexe, comme l’ascendance, *l’origine ethnique*, la religion ou le lieu d’origine, dans des domaines protégés par le Code, tels que le travail, l’école, le logement ou les restaurants.
> Première source et Autre source (article 1 de l'égalité des droits)


 
Ce qui me porte à croire qu'un terme ne peut remplacer l'autre. Sinon... pourquoi écrirait-on les deux? 

À l'école (années '60) on nous parlait de _races blanche, jaune, noire et rouge _(on appelait autrefois les Amérindiens les Peaux Rouges)  Mais les temps ont évolué. 

En 2008, il est maintenant question de _groupes biologiques_. On en parle un peu dans l'article Wiki que Moon a cité au post no. 14 (chapitre « L'apport de la génétique ») qui renvoie à cet article Humanité : Une seule race mais sept groupes biologiques. 

*Cela dit, je me demande comment le mot « race » est défini dans les codes en matière de discrimination*. 

*Edit* : J'ai oublié de préciser que je pense comme Ploupinet et Tilt.  

Et dans ce cas : 





> Si abus de langage il y a, c'est quand on parle de racisme anti-jeune, anti-femme, ou anti-homosexuel


 Je dirais en effet plutôt _discrimination_ que _racisme._


----------



## Alexisse

Vous avez raison, Nicomon. J'ai parcouru tout cela trop vite...

Désolée.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> certains grands traits physiques [...] qui *définissent des ensembles distincts* qu'on appelle des races


Tilt - distincts veulent dire _séparés_. Et donc séparés par quelle distance génétique - le mm ou le km...? Tu crois réellement qu'il y a les Noirs à gauche, les Norvégiens à droite, des métis au milieu ?...
Personne n'a dit que tous les humains se ressemblent.
Mais je dis que distinguer sept couleurs de base, dans l'arc-en-ciel, c'est avoir _philosophiquement _envie à tout prix de retrouver le chiffre sept.


----------



## Xence

Pour en revenir à la question de départ, il me semble que ce qui est en jeu ici c'est la définition même du mot _race _dans la langue française. Déjà qu'à l'origine, la multitude d'acceptions qui lui sont attribuées ne brillent pas par leur clarté (_ascendance, lignée, espèce, peuple, engeance, couleur de peau, ethnie..._), il faudrait y ajouter maintenant la connotation politique due à l'évolution historique.

Aujourd'hui, tout indique que l'espèce humaine se dirige vers une sorte de société globale métissée, à l'image de ce qui commence par se produire au Brésil, par exemple. Les distinctions ethniques s'amenuiseront au fur et à mesure, reléguant aux oubliettes bien des idées reçues et les mots qui vont avec.

Mais il restera certainement des vestiges, par-ci, par-là. On continuera probablement de parler de la race des seigneurs, ou des champions...


----------



## Moon Palace

Plus je lis ce fil, plus je trouve qu'il y a des confusions importantes entre ce qui relève de la culture (religion, environnement social, politique...) et ce qui devrait définir une soi-disant _"race" _qui permettrait de distinguer les êtres humains comme on distingue les races animales. 

Je propose ce site qui montre bien qu'il n'existe qu'une seule _espèce humaine_ et qu'il serait impossible d'appliquer la notion de _race_ aux humains pour tenter de distinguer les 'jaunes' des 'noirs', les 'blancs' des 'gris"....


----------



## arundhati

tilt said:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi il y aurait un problème à parler de races humaines, au sens de cette définition tout au mois :
> Citation:
> *Race*, subst. fém.
> *II. −* _BIOL._ Subdivision de l'espèce fondée sur des caractères physiques héréditaires, représentée par une population.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/race​
> Pour moi, il existe bel et bien chez les humains certains grands traits physiques (couleur de peau, forme du nez, des yeux, de la bouche...) qui définissent des ensembles distincts qu'on appelle des races...


Mouais...
Il ne me reste maintenant qu'à essayer de trouver si j'appartiens à la race des blonds, des roux, ou des bruns.
Pas facile pour moi qui appartiens à la race hybride des... chauves !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moon Palace said:


> [...] Je propose ce site qui montre bien qu'il n'existe qu'une seule _espèce humaine_ et qu'il serait impossible d'appliquer la notion de _race_ aux humains pour tenter de distinguer les 'jaunes' des 'noirs', les 'blancs' des 'gris"....


Excellent site, MP !  Pour moi il était clair depuis quelques années que c'était une absurdité que de vouloir parler de races sous l'espèce humaine. 
Je suis étonnée de voir des jeunes tenir à garder cette classification pour les humains. Encore ceux à qui on a appris le contraire depuis l'enfance, on peut comprendre qu'il leur est difficile de se défaire de cette habitude (voire de cette croyance qui les rassure, pour certains).


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai qu'il faut déjà s'entendre sur ce qu'on met derrière le mot _race_. Pour ma part, je m'en tiens à la définition que j'ai donnée un peu plus haut.



Moon Palace said:


> Je propose ce site qui montre bien qu'il n'existe qu'une seule _espèce humaine_ et qu'il serait impossible d'appliquer la notion de _race_ aux humains pour tenter de distinguer les 'jaunes' des 'noirs', les 'blancs' des 'gris"....


Désolé, Moon Palace (et KaRiNe_Fr), mais je trouve que ce site ne démontre rien, bien au contraire !
Déjà, il se mélange allègrement les pinceaux en avançant :


> La science, la génétique nous prouvent que l'Homo sapiens est une race à part entière, sans sous-catégorie...


_Homo sapiens _est une espèce, pas une race. Et pour autant que je sache, la génétique intervient dans la distinction des espèces mais pas des races. Un chihuhua et un dalmatien ne diffèrent aucunement par le nombre ou la fonction de leurs gènes, et ils appartiennent pourtant à de races différentes.

Je note également ceci dans la page en question :


> Francois Lebas (Directeur de recherche honoraire de l'INRA) propose la définition suivante : ..."au sein d'une espèce, une race est généralement considérée comme une collection d'individus ayant en commun un certain nombre de caractères morphologiques et physiologiques qu'ils perpétuent lorsqu'ils se reproduisent entre eux..."


La couleur de la peau ou la forme des yeux me semble parfaitement correspondre à cette définition, non ?

D'ailleurs, quand je lis :


> Les études génétiques démontrent que l'espèce humaine a une origine récente : il y a de très faibles variations génétiques entre les différentes populations humaines.


je ne peux m'empêcher de me demander ce qu'ils appellent les _différentes populations humaines_. Quel vocable employer, sinon celui de race ? 



JeanDeSponde said:


> Mais je dis que distinguer sept couleurs de base, dans l'arc-en-ciel, c'est avoir _philosophiquement _envie à tout prix de retrouver le chiffre sept.


Le chiffre 7 est arbitraire, oui, car il n'y a pas 7 mais 3 couleurs primaires (rouge, vert, bleu), du fait que notre oeil possède 3 types de capteur photosensible. En mélangeant ces trois couleurs de manière adéquate, on peut obtenir toutes les autres, dans leur infinie variété.
Je vois les races au sein d'une espèce comme des stéréotypes comparables aux couleurs primaires. Dans la nature, aucun individu n'est exactement semblable à l'un de ces stéréotypes. Certains s'en rapprochent nettement, d'autres en sont au contraires un subtil mélange. Définir des stéréotypes et reconnaître la diversité n'est pas incompatible.



arundhati said:


> Mouais...
> Il ne me reste maintenant qu'à essayer de trouver si j'appartiens à la race des blonds, des roux, ou des bruns.
> Pas facile pour moi qui appartiens à la race hybride des... chauves !


Tu remarqueras que la couleur du poil ne présente de réelle variété que dans... la race blanche !
De plus, au cours de sa vie, un être humain peut changer de couleur de poil, pas de couleur de peau (sauf peut-être Mickael Jackson) ou de forme de nez (sauf...euh... je l'ai déjà dit). Je connais des bruns qui ont été blonds une bonne partie de leur enfance. Difficile, alors, d'en faire un critère racial.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> [...] Désolé, Moon Palace (et KaRiNe_Fr), mais je trouve que ce site ne démontre rien, bien au contraire ! [...]


Ne sois pas désolé Tilt.  Si l'espèce humaine ne comporte pas plusieurs races, alors ne peut-on dire qu'on appartient tous à la même race (unique) et que race et espèce se confondent dans le cas de l'humain (*) ?
Je ne veux convaincre personne ici, ce n'est pas le forum adapté.
Tu trouveras au moins un fil (que j'avais suivi) sur race et ethnie sur le cultural forum....

(*) Et puisque tu aimes autant que moi le TLFi, on trouve aussi à race : 





			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> _P. ext._ _Race humaine._ Espèce humaine, l'humanité. _C'est surtout dans la race humaine que l'infini de la variété se manifeste d'une manière effrayante_ (Baudel., _Salon_, 1846, p. 148). _Tout enfant de la race humaine_ (Jaurès, _Ét. soc._, 1901, p. 199).


----------



## Nanon

Drechuin said:


> La formulation de l'article de loi sur le sujet est d'ailleurs intéressante :
> I. - Il est interdit de collecter ou de traiter des données à caractère personnel qui font apparaître, directement ou indirectement, *les origines raciales ou ethniques*, les opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses ou l'appartenance syndicale des personnes, ou qui sont relatives à la santé ou à la vie sexuelle de celles-ci.
> ​Pas de race, mais des origines raciales.


 
Justement, dans les textes français, "race" ou "origine raciale" (un euphémisme à mon sens) ne se trouvent plus que dans ce type de contexte où ils sont utilisés pour définir des pratiques discriminatoires injustes.
Rappelons le rôle fondamental du _droit du sol_ en France, et non du _droit du sang_ comme en Allemagne.

Ceci dit, cette histoire de race et de politiquement correct est intéressante. Jusqu'au mardi 4 novembre au soir, un certain candidat à la présidence des États-Unis était systématiquement dépeint par le presse et par la société française comme "métis". Pas de race, donc. Était-ce uniquement par frilosité ou "peur du noir" (racisme non avoué, parce qu'inavouable et répréhensible) ou parce que la société française refuse la distinction de race ?

Or soudainement, depuis cette mémorable soirée du mardi 4 novembre, le président élu est noir. Tous les journaux titrent noir, noir, noir. C'est désormais le critère américain (étatsunien, en référence à un autre fil) qui est appliqué : avec une goutte de sang noir, vous êtes Noir.

C'est bien entendu une aberration dans les deux cas. Mais force est de constater que l'histoire et la culture forgent tant la définition que l'utilisation des mots...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> Le chiffre 7 est arbitraire, oui, car il n'y a pas 7 mais 3 couleurs primaires (rouge, vert, bleu), du fait que notre oeil possède 3 types de capteur photosensible. En mélangeant ces trois couleurs de manière adéquate, on peut obtenir toutes les autres, dans leur infinie variété.


Non. En mélangeant ces trois couleurs, on n'obtient que celles *que notre oeil humain peut distinguer* - et, par rapport au spectre réel, notre oeil est parfaitement limitatif - comme notre cerveau...
Mais ton exemple est intéressant : 
- Tu crois qu'on peut ramener n'importe quelle longueurs d'onde de couleur à trois "bases" immuables - mais ces bases sont en fait arbitraires (RVB, RJB, etc.). Tu poses de l'absolu où il n'y a que du relatif.
- Là où il n'y a qu'*une *seule couleur (longueur d'onde), tu dis qu'il y en a trois !


----------



## Moon Palace

tilt said:


> Désolé, Moon Palace (et KaRiNe_Fr), mais je trouve que ce site ne démontre rien, bien au contraire !



C'est moi qui suis désolée, Tilt. Parce que comme le montre ce livre, le débat sur le terme "race humaine" est loin d'être nouveau. Maintenant, je ne vais pas avoir la prétention de résoudre un débat qui oppose les savants au public. Mais en toute modestie, je prends sans conteste le parti des savants. 
Et j'abonde dans le sens de Karine, je propose de réouvrir le fil existant sur le forum culturel, parce que nous avons largement dépassé la question de l'usage du mot. 
Et malgré le désaccord, je suis heureuse de penser que nous appartenons tous à la même race, contrairement à M. Berlusconi qui semble voir des races bronzées...


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> Non. En mélangeant ces trois couleurs, on n'obtient que celles *que notre oeil humain peut distinguer* - et, par rapport au spectre réel, notre oeil est parfaitement limitatif - comme notre cerveau...
> Mais ton exemple est intéressant :
> - Tu crois qu'on peut ramener n'importe quelle longueurs d'onde de couleur à trois "bases" immuables - mais ces bases sont en fait arbitraires (RVB, RJB, etc.). Tu poses de l'absolu où il n'y a que du relatif.
> - Là où il n'y a qu'*une *seule couleur (longueur d'onde), tu dis qu'il y en a trois !


La base RVB n'est pas arbitraire, elle est physiologique puisque notre oeil possède 3 types de capteurs comme je l'ai dit plus haut. Rien de relatif dans tout ça.
En fait, tu mélanges les notions de couleur et de longueur d'onde. Tu soulignes que je ne parle que des couleurs _que notre œil humain peut distinguer_ alors que cette notion est, par essence même, liée aux limites de notre vue. Certains insectes voient dans l'ultra-violet, mais la couleur ultra-violet n'existe pas. À l'inverse, contrairement à ce que tu dis, toutes les couleurs ne correspondent pas à une seule longueur d'onde : le rose ou le marron ou le blanc, par exemple, ne s'obtiennent que par mélange d'autres couleurs ; ils n'existent pas dans l'arc-en-ciel.



Moon Palace said:


> C'est moi qui suis désolée, Tilt. Parce que comme le montre ce livre, le débat sur le terme "race humaine" est loin d'être nouveau. Maintenant, je ne vais pas avoir la prétention de résoudre un débat qui oppose les savants au public. Mais en toute modestie, je prends sans conteste le parti des savants.
> Et j'abonde dans le sens de Karine, je propose de réouvrir le fil existant sur le forum culturel, parce que nous avons largement dépassé la question de l'usage du mot.
> Et malgré le désaccord, je suis heureuse de penser que nous appartenons tous à la même race, contrairement à M. Berlusconi qui semble voir des races bronzées...


Je n'aurai pas cette prétention moi non plus, et je vais m'efforcer de ne pas polluer davantage ce fil.
J'ajouterai simplement que le livre que tu cites et le fait que tu mentionnes Berlusconi me conforte dans l'idée que le refus de parler de races humaines est fortement liée au rejet du racisme. Or parler d'une seule race n'empêchera pas les cons de continuer à voir dans la couleur de peau un critère de _qualité _abominable. À l'inverse, en voir plusieurs n'oblige en rien à établir une hiérarchie entre elles.

Pour ma part, quand j'ai affaire à quelqu'un, je me moque éperdument de savoir à quelle race il appartient ; mais je suis heureux de penser que mon espèce se décline en plusieurs races. Éloge de la diversité.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> [...] le refus de parler de races humaines est fortement liée au rejet du racisme. Or parler d'une seule race n'empêchera pas les cons de continuer à voir dans la couleur de peau un critère de _qualité _abominable. À l'inverse, en voir plusieurs n'oblige en rien à établir une hiérarchie entre elles.


 Oui, on est bien d'accord là-dessus. 
Mais le problème est bien de citer, de nommer ces races. Et s'il y en a autant que d'êtres humains (en exagérant à peine, car nous sommes tous uniques), alors pourquoi faire cette distinction ?


tilt said:


> [...]
> Pour ma part, quand j'ai affaire à quelqu'un, je me moque éperdument de savoir à quelle race il appartient ; mais je suis heureux de penser que mon espèce se décline en plusieurs races. Éloge de la diversité.


 On est d'accord sur la diversité et sur le fait d'en faire son éloge. On n'arrive juste pas à la même conclusion concernant les races.


----------



## Grop

Comme a dit Karine le but de ce forum n'est en effet pas de trancher si, oui ou non, on peut rigoureusement parler de plusieurs races humaines.

De plus les messages de JDS et de Tilt montrent que parler de _races humaines_ est correct pour certains, incorrect pour d'autres.

Ma conclusion est toute trouvée, en ce qui concerne la langue française: parler de _races humaines_ sera perçu comme vrai ou faux, correct ou incorrect selon la personne à qui on parle.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne pense pas que la génétique soit un bon critère pour définir une race. Si on prend le cas des chiens, ce sont essentiellement des critères phénotypiques qui priment par exemple. Mais c'est vrai que le but n'était pas de trancher sur l'existence ou non d'une division de l'espèce humaine en races, et d'ailleurs je rejoins pleinement ta conclusion pour des contextes autres qu'anthropologiques Grop !


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Encore ceux à qui on a appris le contraire depuis l'enfance, on peut comprendre qu'il leur est difficile de se défaire de cette habitude (voire de cette croyance qui les rassure, pour certains).


Je me sens visée.  En fait ce qui m'intrigue, c'est comment le terme _race_ est défini dans les codes anti-discrimination. Et s'il est vraiment synonyme _d'ethnie_ ou de _groupe ethnique_, pourquoi précise-t-on les deux... et pas seulement en Amérique? 

Pour moi race - parce que c'est ce qu'on m'avait appris - signifie différence de couleur de peau, plus certains traits physiques (nez, yeux, etc.). La définition que Tilt a mise plus haut, quoi. Mais bon, je veux bien évoluer aussi. L'idée de sept groupes biologiques... pourquoi pas. 

Il n'en demeure pas moins que d'un point de vue social, sinon biologique, de même que dans les textes juridiques, la notion de _races_ n'a pas encore disparu. 
Cela viendra sans doute...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Grop said:


> Ma conclusion est toute trouvée, en ce qui concerne la langue française: parler de _races humaines_ sera perçu comme vrai ou faux, correct ou incorrect selon la personne à qui on parle.


Avant de se demander "vrai" ou "faux", mon cerveau rationnel posera plutôt, en parlant de _races_, la question : de quoi parle-t-on ?...

Le but d'un langage étant de permettre d'échanger des idées, l'emploi d'un mot suppose qu'il ait le même sens pour les interlocuteurs.

L'histoire du sens et de l'usage du concept de "race" (merci MP) montre que c'est comme le le bien ou le mal, le moral et l'immoral, l'érotisme ou la pornographie - on peut toujours chercher un absolu, mais l'absolu qu'on croit trouver tourne alors curieusement toujours autour de notre propre nombril.


----------



## Grop

Nicomon said:


> Il n'en demeure pas moins que d'un point de vue social, sinon biologique, de même que dans les textes juridiques, la notion de _races_ n'a pas encore disparu.



D'un autre côté, "appartenance ou non, vraie ou supposée, à une race" (voir message 17) ne prend pas du tout position sur la question.

Edit: Ah d'accord, pardon (j'ai cru que je répondais à Karine - ne me demande pas pourquoi - et j'ai négligé d'aller chercher la référence canadienne). Pure spéculation: il se peut que la loi canadienne soit calquée sur l'anglais, et qu'en anglais le terme de race soit vu différemment.


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> D'un autre côté, "appartenance ou non, vraie ou supposée, à une race" (voir message 17) ne prend pas du tout position sur la question.


J'avais bien vu cette citation de PZ. Je faisais surtout référence aux codes canadiens (post #24).  De toute évidence - et de nombreux articles le confirment - la question n'est pas la même au Canada, où on ne définit pas non plus « minorité visible » (et je ne voudrais surtout pas lancer un débat sur ce terme, qui serait l'objet d'un autre fil) de la même façon qu'en France.

Edit : En réponse à l'edit de Grop, ci-dessus.  En effet... pure spéculation.  Il est vrai que les calques sont courants chez-nous, mais pas dans les textes de loi.


----------



## Xence

Au risque de paraître me répéter, il faut rappeler que si ce terme pose aujourd'hui problème c'est parce qu'il est politiquement dangereux. Non pas seulement dans le sens d'une forme d'intolérance vis-à-vis d'ethnies ou de cultures différentes, mais surtout à cause de la hiérarchisation qui a accompagné l'introduction du concept de race dans les sciences à partir du 18e siècle, avec la théorie d'évolution darwinienne, et toutes les aberrations qui en ont résulté (puisqu'on parlait alors de races supérieures et de races inférieures). Aberrations ayant conduit, dans un premier temps, aux ignobles expéditions colonialistes, pour finir dans l'horreur de deux guerres mondiales, où les prétentions d'une race (aryenne, pour ne pas la nommer) ont cru pouvoir se concrétiser...

Je remercie Moon Palace pour l'excellent lien donné plus haut, faisant référence à l'article du philosophe Jean Gayon qui se pose la question de savoir si on ne doit pas "proscrire" ce mot de l'usage. Evidemment, et tilt a tout à fait raison, ce n'est pas tant la proscription du terme qui changerait le concept qui le sous-tend, mais il demeure paradoxal de le trouver encore dans des documents officiels tels que la Constitution française ou même la Déclaration des droits de l'homme qui, tout en visant à gommer toute différence "raciale", présupposent _a contrario_ l'existence d'une telle réalité.

Malheureusement, l'ouvrage mentionné par MP n'est pas intégralement disponible en ligne. J'ai trouvé un entretien acordé par Jean Gayon à Télérama où il reprend l'essentiel de ses arguments. On lira aussi avec profit le point de vue généticien d'André Laganey.


----------



## Topie

Merci à tous pour ces apports et votre réflexion, on peut compter sur ce forum !


----------

